# evolving Objects: mein Mobile-Gaming-Projekt



## ms-app (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo an die Community !

Wie Ihr auch in meinem Profil sehen könnt, bin ich ein Hobby-Programmierer aus der C64-Generation. Seit ca. zwei Jahren entwickle ich Apps für Android und ich habe bisher zwei meiner Projekte soweit fertigstellen können, dass sie einer Veröffentlichung bei Google Play würdig waren.

Eines dieser Projekte ist "*evolving Objects - Coins und Diamanten*", ein Überlebens-Geschicklichkeits-Abenteuer-Spiel für Smartphones und für Tablets gleichermaßen.

Das Game ist *kostenlos* und es wird auch *keine Werbung* geschaltet. In-App-Käufe sind möglich, aber diese haben keinen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen.

Zum Spielen benötigt man _*keine persönlichen Login-Daten*_ oder irgendwelche anderen persönlichen Konten.

Hier ist der Link zu Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cool.ms.evolvingobjectscd


Schaut Euch das Game doch einfach mal an. Feedback ist natürlich willkommen.

Besten Dank,
ms-app

Für alle, die vorher etwas "sehen" wollen, hier ein kleines Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eines (das erste ist wirklich sehr "klein"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeden Tag gibt es einen Login-Bonus und eine neue Herausforderung mit zusätzlichen Belohnungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Screenshot aus dem Abenteuer-Job "*Schwarzes Loch*". In dem Spiel ist das alles natürlich "*lebendig*".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2018)

Kleiner Hinweis, Werbung ist hier eigentlich nicht gestattet ... wir lassen das hier aber mal stehen.
Was aber nicht notwendig ist, dass du für jeden Screenshot einen neuen Beitrag verfasst: du kannst bestehende Beiträge auch bearbeiten und editieren. 

So hat das ein gewisses Geschmäckle im Sinne von "Beitrag hochziehen" und das ist hier unerwünscht.


----------



## ms-app (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rabowke !

Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung und für Eure "Duldung". Ich wurde gestern auf aktives Nachfragen hin von einem Eurer Moderatoren auf die "Indie-Ecke" hingewiesen. Da es sich um mein eigenes Indie-Projekt handelt, hoffte ich, dass es für Euch okay ist, wenn ich hier darauf aufmerksam mache.

Viele Grüße,
ms-app


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juli 2018)

ms-app schrieb:


> Ich wurde gestern auf aktives Nachfragen hin von einem Eurer Moderatoren auf die "Indie-Ecke" hingewiesen.


Wer hat dir denn das erlaubt?
Namen, ich will Namen hören!


----------



## ms-app (19. Juli 2018)

Geehrter Exar-K,

es war keine Erlaubnis im engeren Sinne, sondern nur ein Hinweis auf die Indie-Ecke.
Getreu der Lebensweisheit "Man liebt den Verrat, aber man hasst den Verräter" möchte ich hier keine Namen nennen. 

Viele Grüße,
ms-app


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte es ihm geschrieben, aber halt mit Vorbehalt. Wenn es zu sehr nach "Werbung" aussieht usw., dann werden die Mods halt zusammen darüber entscheiden. Generell haben wir hier halt immer wieder mal Postings mit Projekten - gab es nicht sogar mal ein eigenes Forum dafür, Mods?


----------



## ms-app (19. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung, Herbboy.

Das mit der Werbung ist so eine Sache: ich verstehe, dass Foren nicht mit Werbung zugemüllt werden sollen. Das will keiner. Ich finde es aber super, wenn man sein Projekt (oder das anderer) vorstellen kann, um überhaupt ein paar Spieler zu gewinnen. Und hier habt Ihr ja sogar die "Indie-Ecke".

Viele Grüße,
ms-app


----------



## ms-app (20. Juli 2018)

Ich arbeite gerade an meinem ersten Let's Play Video mit evolving Objects.  Es soll den ersten Abenteuer-Job zeigen.


----------



## ms-app (20. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte hier noch ein paar Facts zu dem Spiel mitteilen:

- das Abenteuer besteht aus 12 sogenannten Jobs, die teilweise mehrere Level haben
- zusätzlich dazu gibt es bisher 4 sogenannte Spezial-Jobs, die Du mit Regenbogenperlen entsperren und dann beliebig oft spielen kannst
- jeder neue Spieler erhält 80 Regenbogenperlen als Willkommensgeschenk, d.h. Du kannst damit auch gleich Spezial-Jobs spielen
- es gibt im Spiel eine Umfrage-Funktion, über die Du nochmal 50 Regenbogenperlen bekommen kannst
- mit einem ersten Highscore von mindestens 50.000 Punkten erhältst Du weitere 100 Regenbogenperlen
- auch die Abenteuer-Jobs können entsperrt werden, d.h. Du kannst am Anfang schon spätere Jobs spielen
- das Spiel beinhaltet eine globale Highscore-Liste, d.h. Du kannst Dich mit Deinen Freunden messen
- das Spiel ist komplett in Deutsch und in Englisch verfügbar
- das Spiel ist für praktisch jedes aktuell erhältliche Android-Smartphone und Android-Tablet verfügbar; es skaliert sich automatisch und stufenlos auf Deine jeweilige Bildschirmgröße


----------



## ms-app (22. Juli 2018)

Vor dem bereits angekündigten Let's Play hier erst einmal ein "animated GIF" (mein erstes):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, leider wird es nicht animiert... 


Nachtrag: als Entschädigung könnt Ihr *nun* mein erstes Let's Play gucken:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GItWJVsQnmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ms-app (30. Juli 2018)

*Neues Update in Arbeit*

Es wird bald wieder ein neues Update geben. Die größte Änderung wird diesmal die Einbindung einer Titelmusik sein.

Zu diesem Zweck kämpfe ich nun schon das ganze Wochenende mit dem Android-Mediaplayer herum... es geht aber vorwärts.


----------



## ms-app (2. August 2018)

*Die neue Version 1.31 ist jetzt im Google Play Store*

Hallo an alle Indie-Gamer !

Gestern abend habe ich die neueste Version meines Android-Games "evolving Objects C&D" im Google Play Store veröffentlicht.

Diese Version enthält wieder ein paar kleinere Verbesserungen, aber auch ein ganz neues Feature: eine Titelmusik ! Nachdem ich es selbst nicht geschafft habe, etwas Passendes zu komponieren, habe ich zufällig einen kreativen Geist entdeckt und einen seiner Titel in das Game gepackt (mit Erlaubnis, natürlich).

Schaut es Euch an... es kostet nichts.

MfG,
ms-app


----------



## ms-app (4. September 2018)

*Turniere*

Da in dem Spiel für jeden Job die Highscores gespeichert werden, bietet es sich für kurzweilige Turniere an.

Ist hier jemand, der Turniere mit mobilen Spielen organisiert, durchführt oder daran teilnimmt ?


----------

